# Tv and movie dates to look forward too:



## SeverinR

Dec 14,2012
The Hobbit

A haunted house (spoof on Paranormal activity)
Jan 11,2013

Hansel and Gretle
1-25-2013

Game of Thrones season III;
3-31-2013
(haven't seen season II yet, but hey, I know there will be a three.)

Kick Ass II
6-28-2013

Lone ranger?
7-3-2013

http://www.movieinsider.com/movies/-/2013/


----------



## Darkblade

Les MisÃ©rables - Not really fantasy but a nice period piece.
Dec 25 2012

Beautiful Creatures - A contender for Twilight's throne of bad but immensely popular YA paranormal romance.
Feb 13 2013

Jack the Giant Slayer
Mar 1 2013

Oz: The Great and Powerful
Mar 8 2013

The Host - Another Twilight contender, this one by the same author
March 29 2013

Jurassic Park 3D - I'd be all over this if I could watch 3D movies with my glasses
April 5 2013

The Evil Dead - Not sure why it needs a remake or if it'll be worth while without Bruce Cambell or Sam Rami but it's coming
April 12 2013

Iron Man 3
Mar 3 2013

Stark Trek Into Darkness - I actually liked the Abrhams reboot so I'm looking forward to this.
May 17 2013

EPIC - Looks to be good fantasy for the kids, not on the Shrek or Brave level but still decent
May 24 2013

Man of Steel 
June 14 2013

Despicable Me 2 - If it's even close to as good as the first one it will be well worth watching.
July 3 2013

Pacific Rim
July 12 2013

The Wolverine - "Let's just pretend the last one didn't happen"
July 26 2013

Percy Jackson: Sea of Monsters - Disney's attempts to push back against Harry Potter several years too late
August 16 2013

Mortal Instruments: City of Bones - The book was glorified Harry Potter/Twilight fan fic with some demonology and incest tacked on to make it edgy. It's probably going to beat out Beautiful Creatures and The Host for the Twilight throne.
August 23 2013

Ender's Game - Wait this is really happening? Hasn't this been in development hell since the late eighties?
November 1 2013

Thor: The Dark Worlds - Because Marvel Studios' movies that aren't Iron Man are too cool for numbers
November 8 2013

The Hunger Games: Catching Fire - When did YA get all these movies anyways? Where is my Animorphs movie Hollywood?
November 22 2013


----------



## SeverinR

Good addition.


----------



## Reaver

I can't believe that no one mentioned Monsters University due out sometime next year. I've been waiting for this for too long!


----------



## SeverinR

Reaver said:


> I can't believe that no one mentioned Monsters University due out sometime next year. I've been waiting for this for too long!



I didn't know what Monsters university was, it is due out June 21 2013.  Same day as World war Z.
Loved Monsters inc, will be looking forward to this also.


----------



## SeverinR

Release date:
Game of thrones season II-Feb 19th


----------



## JediKnightMuse

Looking forward to:

The Hunger Games: Catching Fire. I'll be there at midnight!
EPIC- haven't seen the trailer for this one, but it sounds like I'll like it.
Hansel and Gretel
Dorothy of Oz
Oz the Great and Powerful (I find it interesting that they're releasing two Oz-related movies in the same year)
Jack the Giant Slayer (dying for this one. Mainly for Ewan McGoregor :-D) 
Maleficent
Star Trek Into Darkness


----------



## SeverinR

Haunted House trailer:
A Haunted House Official Trailer #1 (2013) - Marlon Wayans Movie HD - YouTube

The Shadow cabal looks interesting.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2250234/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## danr62

After Earth with Will Smith and son.

After Earth Trailer 2013 Will Smith Movie - Official [HD] - YouTube


----------



## SeverinR

Saw the trailer when I saw the Hobbit. (one of 5 post appocolypse(2 zombie appoc) earth trailers)
It looked fairly good.


----------



## SeverinR

Haunted house opens today,
seeing tomorrow morning(half price matinee-$4 morning,$6 afternoon, $8 evening)


----------



## Darkblade

Feb 2nd: Power Rangers Megaforce premieres. While even at it's best it is light popcorn fluff (and it's current creative team failed to even pull that in with last year's Power Rangers Samurai) it is one of the longest running genre tv shows.


----------



## Wanara009

Around 15 May 2014 (Australia) ---- Godzilla (A remake of the original 1954 cinematic masterpiece)

I know it's a bit too far but I am literally not waiting for anything else. If they blow this movie (like that 1998 failure), I am going to stomp a puppy.


----------



## Feo Takahari

I'm mostly looking forward to Warm Bodies on February 1st. I loved the book, and I'm hoping the adaptation doesn't mangle it too badly. (Link to first four minutes, because the trailer spoils everything.)


----------



## SeverinR

Hansel and Grettle Saturday(opens tomorrow, but I see mornings for $4.)
Every preview I have loved.

It is the German pronunciation of Hansel, Hon-sel not Han-sel. My daughter was confused by their pronunciation.


----------



## SeverinR

Wanara009 said:


> Around 15 May 2014 (Australia) ---- Godzilla (A remake of the original 1954 cinematic masterpiece)
> 
> I know it's a bit too far but I am literally not waiting for anything else. If they blow this movie (like that 1998 failure), I am going to stomp a puppy.


One Godzilla movie I thought was the worst, Blackhawk trying to outrun Godzilla through New York skyscrappers. To bad helicopters can't fly above the buildings, oh wait they can.   I think that was Godzilla 1986, haven't watched one since.


----------



## SeverinR

1 week to Game of Thrones season 2 release.


----------



## Telcontar

Game of Thrones Seasons II (which I have yet to see almost any of) and Pacific Rim are the only ones I've been really waiting for. Others I will no doubt see eventually. Warm Bodies looked good, but who knows when I'll see it...


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

GoT season three starts in April I believe.

Even though I've read all of the books so far, I'm excited for each season. Additionally, I've gotten the wife to start watching!


----------



## SeverinR

Probably will go to the library and check out season one again just to be ready for II.
I figure they release II now, so they give people enough time to sign up for HBO for season III.


----------



## SeverinR

Winter is coming, but GOT is not coming fast enough!


----------



## Ankari

SeverinR said:


> Winter is coming, but GOT is not coming fast enough!



You would think GoT would actually air in winter, not spring (or close to it).


----------



## SeverinR

February 22, 2013 08:51:00 AM New Madison OH US Out for delivery 
GOT got there, according to this Fedex tracking. (at work)


----------



## SeverinR

Game of Thrones:
Watched the first 4 discs over the weekend.
It continues its greatness.

I decided, I Love the HD, hate Blu-ray players.


----------



## SeverinR

Please comment on Game of Thrones Fantasy art question.
http://mythicscribes.com/forums/fan...ion-requested-game-thrones-art.html#post97697


----------



## Merc.p

Iron man 3!


----------



## SeverinR

Merc.p said:


> Iron man 3!



Iron Man 3- Mar 3 2013
Is it out?


----------



## CupofJoe

Friday Apr 12
The Veronica Mars Movie Project
This project will only be funded if at least $2,000,000 is pledged by Friday Apr 12, 11:00pm EDT.


----------



## SeverinR

MOnsters U and Kick ass II out this month.

Was looking forward to KA II, but Colonel Stars and Stripes with Jim Carey?
I could see him over doing the military super hero and with his rant about gun control, I'm not sure I want to support him, even more so when the work uses firearms which he ranted about.


They changed Red mist's actor, "Wouldn't have been able to get away with (the original Red miSt actor)"
Really, you have a cute young teen girl slicing and dicing, blowing people away, but an older teen male can't do something totally evil, because no one would believe it?  His father was killed, he could do anything after that, and be believable.


----------



## Ophiucha

I don't think an actor's stance on something really relates to how well they can act the opposite. Particularly since I doubt he's as strongly opposed to it as most anybody in Hollywood is opposed to murder (though most would play a serial killer in a good film).

I'm just not confident about the director. I mean, Matthew Vaughn didn't have a lot of directorial credits under his belt when he took on Kick-Ass, but at least he'd worked on a lot of big films. The biggest credit under this guy's name was that he was an unnamed extra in Pearl Harbour a decade ago. Not a great sign. Not sure why they'd change Red Mist's actor - last I heard he was still in the film. Maybe they're going to do a flashback sequence and Mintz-Plasse is just too old to look the part? I mean, the actor is over 18 now so there's nothing he could do that would be really obscene from a moral standpoint _outside _of the film, and as you said, in the film we've already got Hit-Girl doing her thing.

Monsters University looks cute, though.  Might go see it.


----------



## Sheriff Woody

I'm looking forward to this in 2014:

Black Sails First Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Ophiucha

It was a terrible choice to have the first frame of the trailer have Michael Bay's name front-and-center. That's incredibly discouraging. But the trailer itself looks pretty good - pirates, you gotta love pirates. Plus, I absolutely adored Starz's _Spartacus_ and I've liked what I've seen of _Da Vinci's Demons_, so they have a good track record.


----------



## SeverinR

Monsters comes out tomorrow, but movie times show today?

Actually KA is now delayed until Aug16th.

We're the Millers looks funny. Aug 9th


----------



## SeverinR

I think its time for Zombie land 2 to Nut up or shut up.
Pushed back several times, now the release date is in 2014.

4 years after the original? I think they have a cult following, and some new members discover the greatness of the movie,
but the momentum is quickly fading.

Postponing ZL2 because WWZ came out was a mistake.  Brad and the zombies will score big, but wait a month or two then drop it in. Zomie movies are popular, but the wave will fail like vampires did.  I think a good zombie movie will keep people watching, letting the zombie craze drop into repetitive low budget wannabe's won't improve ZL2's chances.


----------



## SeverinR

MOnsters University-it was better then I thought it would be, still not great as the original, storyline seemed weak.

The great Scare team are college dropouts? 

I did like Waternoose early years.


----------



## Ireth

SeverinR said:


> MOnsters University-it was better then I thought it would be, still not great as the original, storyline seemed weak.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> I did like Waternoose early years.



Spoiler tags please, Severin! Some of us haven't seen it yet and don't want to know the ending!


----------



## SeverinR

oops, posted without thinking.


----------



## SeverinR

Percy Jackson(Aug7) and We're the Millers(Aug7) are set to release soon, 
Kick Ass II-Aug 14


----------



## SeverinR

We're the MIllers; I liked it.

KAII next week.


----------



## SeverinR

Dec 14,2012
The Hobbit   Saw it

A haunted house (spoof on Paranormal activity)
Jan 11,2013    saw it

Hansel and Gretle    saw it
1-25-2013

Game of Thrones season III;
3-31-2013
(haven't seen season II yet, but hey, I know there will be a three.)  want it

Kick Ass II*    saw it, one was better, but 2 was ok.
6-28-2013

Lone ranger?    didn't see it, looked lame.
7-3-2013



Les MisÃ©rables - Dec 25 2012  

Beautiful Creatures - 
Feb 13 2013  didn't see it

Jack the Giant Slayer
Mar 1 2013       didn't see it.

Oz: The Great and Powerful
Mar 8 2013       didn't see it.

The Host - Another Twilight contender, this one by the same author
March 29 2013     Didn't see it.

Jurassic Park 3D - I'd be all over this if I could watch 3D movies with my glasses
April 5 2013        didn't see it.

The Evil Dead - Not sure why it needs a remake or if it'll be worth while without Bruce Cambell or Sam Rami but it's coming
April 12 2013       missed it.

Iron Man 3 
Mar 3 2013         didn't see it

Stark Trek Into Darkness - I actually liked the Abrhams reboot so I'm looking forward to this.
May 17 2013      didn't see it

EPIC - Looks to be good fantasy for the kids, not on the Shrek or Brave level but still decent
May 24 2013       missed it.

Man of Steel 
June 14 2013     missed it

Despicable Me 2 - If it's even close to as good as the first one it will be well worth watching.
July 3 2013       didn't wee it.

Pacific Rim
July 12 2013           didn't see it

The Wolverine - "Let's just pretend the last one didn't happen"
July 26 2013       didn't see it.

Percy Jackson: Sea of Monsters - Disney's attempts to push back against Harry Potter several years too late
August 16 2013          didn't see it, but looked good.

Mortal Instruments: City of Bones - The book was glorified Harry Potter/Twilight fan fic with some demonology and incest tacked on to make it edgy. It's probably going to beat out Beautiful Creatures and The Host for the Twilight throne.
August 23 2013    missed it, did it come out?

Thor: The Dark Worlds - Because Marvel Studios' movies that aren't Iron Man are too cool for numbers
November 8 2013       Looks promising, saw previews when I saw KA II*.


----------



## SeverinR

Thor and Hunger games bring up the final two on the list, I started back in March.

Thor looks good but never saw the first.

So looking forward to HUnger games and The Hobbit.  Suprised Hobbit didn't make the list back then.


----------

